# new hd channels



## casolorz

Will we see on dish any of the new channels directv is getting in September and later on the year?


----------



## Mikey

August 15th: MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and 

History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1.


----------



## casolorz

Mikey said:


> August 15th: MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and
> 
> History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1.


Awesome, thanks! I am definitely going to have to add that external hard drive now!


----------



## dbconsultant

Mikey said:


> August 15th: MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and
> 
> History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1.


One more week! Yippee!!!! Most of what I watch is on these channels!:joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## DBS Commando

Does anyone know when SciFi HD will debut? (hopefully before Atlantis starts up  )


----------



## dmspen

No definitive plans for SciFiHD. I watch SciFi a lot and am desperately in need of SciFIHD!

There's been talk, but....


----------



## casolorz

dmspen said:


> No definitive plans for SciFiHD. I watch SciFi a lot and am desperately in need of SciFIHD!
> 
> There's been talk, but....


Once I can watch scifi and formula 1 on speed on hd I will just sit at home all day long.


----------



## stol

Mikey said:


> August 15th: MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and
> 
> History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1.


Isn't Discovery HD already there?

Hear anything about USA HD?


----------



## DBS Commando

stol said:


> Isn't Discovery HD already there?
> 
> Hear anything about USA HD?


That's Discovery HD Theatre. This channel is going to be a simulcast


----------



## dbconsultant

stol said:


> Isn't Discovery HD already there?
> 
> Hear anything about USA HD?


The Discovery HD that already exists is Discover HD Theater which has different programming from the regular Discovery channel. The new Discovery HD will be a simulcast of Discovery SD. I haven't heard anything about USA going HD but would really like it even though all I watch on USA is the 4400.


----------



## dennispap

Mikey said:


> August 15th: MTV, VH1 and CMT; Golf/Versus HD; Animal Planet HD; The Science Channel HD; TLC HD; Discovery HD, and
> 
> History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1.


The music channel will be MHD, not mtv, not vh1, and not cmt.
I know MHD consists of shows from those channels, but people will be incorrectly thinking they are getting 3 hd music channels.


----------



## dsilinski

Is there any possibility that the price structure for HD might change? The new HD channels are just about all I watch now in SD. What I am hoping for is a stand alone HD package. With the way it is now I will be paying twice for the same stations, one in SD and one in HD. I would even be willing to pay more for the HD package if I did not have to first purchase the SD package. Unfortunately, I think I know the answer but it does not hurt to hope.


----------



## Mikey

dennispap said:


> The music channel will be MHD, not mtv, not vh1, and not cmt.
> I know MHD consists of shows from those channels, but people will be incorrectly thinking they are getting 3 hd music channels.


Sorry, I cut it from the press release in the wrong spot. :blush:


----------



## DBS Commando

dsilinski said:


> Is there any possibility that the price structure for HD might change? The new HD channels are just about all I watch now in SD. What I am hoping for is a stand alone HD package. With the way it is now I will be paying twice for the same stations, one in SD and one in HD. I would even be willing to pay more for the HD package if I did not have to first purchase the SD package. Unfortunately, I think I know the answer but it does not hurt to hope.


I believe Dish started that way with the HD Silver and HD Gold packages but changed to the way it is now. I doubt that they will go back. You're stuck with the extra $20 a month fee...


----------



## madisonjar

in my readings I read that more channels were planned for mid september any ideas of what those would be?


----------



## tedb3rd

dennispap said:


> The music channel will be MHD, not mtv, not vh1, and not cmt.
> I know MHD consists of shows from those channels, but people will be incorrectly thinking they are getting 3 hd music channels.


MTV shows music? Oh, so it's about 1988.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Hopefully FX is around the corner. Everything they broadcast is in Letterbox because it was filmed in 16:9


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Is there a website around that anyone knows about that lists all of the current shows that are in HD and on which HD channel that they are on, like a master list?

Thanks


----------



## kckucera

theratpatrol said:


> Is there a website around that anyone knows about that lists all of the current shows that are in HD and on which HD channel that they are on, like a master list?
> 
> Thanks


Dish has it on their website for program listings Select HD programs and your timezone http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/programming_guides/index.shtml


----------



## KalebD

ssmith10pn said:


> Hopefully FX is around the corner. Everything they broadcast is in Letterbox because it was filmed in 16:9


On top of that. It is my understanding that Rescue Me is actually filmed in HD already.


----------



## GeorgeLV

KalebD said:


> On top of that. It is my understanding that Rescue Me is actually filmed in HD already.


Yes, you can get it on HD with Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## HuggieBear

I read the TBS will be sending out an HD signal come Sept 1. Not sure when Dish will pick that signal up though. I hope it is sooner than later.


----------



## emathis

I am sure TBS HD will be picked up, since some baseball playoffs will be exclusive to TBS this year.


----------



## peridigm

Anyone hear anything about Comcast SportsNet HD? I used to have it on my cable company until they switched it out for the MASN channels.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Just 2 more days!


----------



## dmits41

Will I get the new HD channels if I have a Dish 1000? I know I don't get FSN Midwest right now because I need the 1000 Plus. If so, what do they charge for the upgrade?


----------



## Jim5506

It depends on which level of service you have. AT100 will get 3 or 4 of them and the others are in higher groups.

If you have the SD version, you get the HD version.


----------



## Yes616

HuggieBear said:


> I read the TBS will be sending out an HD signal come Sept 1. Not sure when Dish will pick that signal up though. I hope it is sooner than later.


News is starting to trickle out, but at this time by no means official, that TBS-HD and CNN-HD are two channels that will become available in mid-September on Dish.

TBS-HD is a must because of baseball playoffs and Charlie knows that.


----------



## DBDCREWMATT

Golf Channel And Versus Are In The At250 Package, So In Order To Get That In Hd Will I Have To Get The 250 And Then Add The Hd Pack For 20 Dollars? Or Will I Be Able To Keep The At 100 Package And Pay $2o For Hd Programming And Get Those Channels?


----------



## airpolgas

tedb3rd said:


> MTV shows music? Oh, so it's about 1988.


Seriously, I hope it is. I really just want a channel full of music videos - not what MTV is now.


----------



## jimborst

Yes616 said:


> News is starting to trickle out, but at this time by no means official, that TBS-HD and CNN-HD are two channels that will become available in mid-September on Dish.
> 
> TBS-HD is a must because of baseball playoffs and Charlie knows that.


CNN-HD would be great, now USA and the Travel Channel and I'll be almost completely HD!


----------



## gopherscot

jimborst said:


> CNN-HD would be great, now USA and the Travel Channel and I'll be almost completely HD!


Agree on the Travel Channel ... it along with Equator are two of my favorite channels.


----------



## harsh

DBS Commando said:


> Does anyone know when SciFi HD will debut?


Nobody outside of SciFi (and probably not many on the inside either).


----------



## harsh

dmits41 said:


> I know I don't get FSN Midwest right now because I need the 1000 Plus.


There aren't any RSNs on 118W, so the Dish 1000+ is not what is needed. Fox Sports Midwest is in 129W, so a Dish1000 of some sort, a ViP receiver and an appropriate subscription is all you need.


----------



## jldhawk

I guess one good thing about CNN going HD, is that Fox News will be HD soon.
D* pushed E* to be the HD leader, so I guess it's only fitting that CNN will push Fox News to HD.
I still don't want to see Larry King in HD.....SORRY
But: Rebecca Gomez??? OMG!


----------



## dmits41

harsh said:


> There aren't any RSNs on 118W, so the Dish 1000+ is not what is needed. Fox Sports Midwest is in 129W, so a Dish1000 of some sort, a ViP receiver and an appropriate subscription is all you need.


.

Yeah, I was just guessing on that part. What I know is that I have seen other homes where the RSN's show up on the guide and mine does not. I have a 1000, VIP 211, and the HD pack. I know I'd have to add RSN's to my sub, but shouldn't it still show up on the "all channels" guide?


----------



## James Long

Only the RSNs you subscribe to will be in the guide. In Indy you should get FOXMW (368) if you can see 129° (check channel 9901 to see if you see 129°).

If 9901 is in your guide and 418 (FOXMW SD) is in your guide then 368 FOXMW should be there.

If you are subscribing to AT100 and not AT100+ or AT200 or above you don't get RSNs.


----------



## Richard King

airpolgas said:


> Seriously, I hope it is. I really just want a channel full of music videos - not what MTV is now.


RAVE is my most watched HD channel at the moment.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

jldhawk said:


> I guess one good thing about CNN going HD, is that Fox News will be HD soon.
> D* pushed E* to be the HD leader, so I guess it's only fitting that CNN will push Fox News to HD.
> I still don't want to see Larry King in HD.....SORRY


Some of the footage I have seen of CNN-HD has not been that impressive - and that was tests runs they made with the picture framed for 16:9 - which I doubt they will actually run with - instead using the 4:3 safe area.


----------



## whatchel1

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Some of the footage I have seen of CNN-HD has not been that impressive - and that was tests runs they made with the picture framed for 16:9 - which I doubt they will actually run with - instead using the 4:3 safe area.


Where did you see the test?


----------



## jasond9263

casolorz said:


> Once I can watch scifi and formula 1 on speed on hd I will just sit at home all day long.


Is there any word as to when SPEED may show up on E* in HD?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## casolorz

jasond9263 said:


> Is there any word as to when SPEED may show up on E* in HD?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Please someone answer!!!!! can't wait to watch f1 on hd and not on fox.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

whatchel1 said:


> Where did you see the test?


I've seen quite a bit of their material, for example:


----------



## James Long

Which happens to be CNNi, not CNN US.


----------



## whatchel1

Are you seeing it over IP connection?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

James Long said:


> Which happens to be CNNi, not CNN US.


You don't think they haven't done this with all their channels (ok, maybe not the airport channel) in HD?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

whatchel1 said:


> Are you seeing it over IP connection?


a D5 tape deck.


----------



## James Long

HDTVFanAtic said:


> You don't think they haven't done this with all their channels (ok, maybe not the airport channel) in HD?


Where, exactly, is CNN available in HD?

You seem to be making a lot of assumptions about a channel that has yet to be released. Give them time to figure out what they are doing and stop making wild guesses that are contrary to your own observations.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

James Long said:


> Where, exactly, is CNN available in HD?
> 
> You seem to be making a lot of assumptions about a channel that has yet to be released. Give them time to figure out what they are doing and stop making wild guesses that are contrary to your own observations.


ROFLMAO....have you not read what I posted?

If I have D5 tapes of what they have done on during some trial runs and as thus I am making NO Guesses....and nothing that is contrary to my earlier statements.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

James Long said:


> Where, exactly, is CNN available in HD?
> 
> You seem to be making a lot of assumptions about a channel that has yet to be released. Give them time to figure out what they are doing and stop making wild guesses that are contrary to your own observations.


It hasn't launched yet, its lauching sometime in September.


----------



## harsh

jasond9263 said:


> Is there any word as to when SPEED may show up on E* in HD?


No.


----------



## citico

Does anyone know the channel numbers for the new HD channels that launch the 15th??

MDH
Science
Golf
History
Discovery
TLC
Animal


----------



## harsh

citico said:


> Does anyone know the channel numbers for the new HD channels that launch the 15th??
> 
> MDH
> Science
> Golf
> History
> Discovery
> TLC
> Animal


No, but I'll speculate based on the 8/1/07 uplink report.

In no particular order: 9468, 9487, 9488, 9489, 9890, 9492

They may also be mirrored next to their SD counterparts at some point.


----------



## James Long

HDTVFanAtic said:


> ROFLMAO....have you not read what I posted?
> 
> If I have D5 tapes of what they have done on during some trial runs and as thus I am making NO Guesses....and nothing that is contrary to my earlier statements.


I've read what you posted ... have you?


HDTVFanAtic said:


> Some of the footage I have seen of CNN-HD has not been that impressive - and that was tests runs they made with the picture framed for 16:9 - which I doubt they will actually run with - instead using the 4:3 safe area.


You have observed CNN-HD running 16x9 but _guess _that they won't be running greater that 4:3 in the future. A guess contrary to your own observation. 

BTW (for those involved): The Fox News vs CNN bash-a-thon ends now.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> No, but I'll speculate based on the 8/1/07 uplink report.
> 
> In no particular order: 9468, 9487, 9488, 9489, 9890, 9492
> 
> They may also be mirrored next to their SD counterparts at some point.


Tomorrow morning at 8am ET ... based on the EPG for Discovery HD Theatre. (The moving from 182 message is not in the EPG after 8am ET.)

I expect the mapping will be there on day one as soon as the channels activate.


----------



## nataraj

James Long said:


> Tomorrow morning at 8am ET ...


Is that also the time you expect the 6 channels to go live ? Or will it be today at midnight ET ...


----------



## James Long

Very rarely do they flip the switch at midnight. That happens for contract disputes or when channels cease but most activations happen during the morning. Perhaps not at 8am, but it should not be too far after.


----------



## gjh3260

harsh said:


> No, but I'll speculate based on the 8/1/07 uplink report.
> 
> In no particular order: 9468, 9487, 9488, 9489, 9890, 9492
> 
> They may also be mirrored next to their SD counterparts at some point.


From another forum:

America's Top 100 and Dish HD
9492 - MHD - Music High Definition
9487 - Discovery HD
9488 - The Learning Channel

America's 200
9489 - Animal Planet HD

America's Top 250
9468 - Golf/Versus
9490 - The Science Channel


----------



## citico

harsh said:


> No, but I'll speculate based on the 8/1/07 uplink report.
> 
> In no particular order: 9468, 9487, 9488, 9489, 9890, 9492
> 
> They may also be mirrored next to their SD counterparts at some point.


From another site, I got this:

MDH 9492
Science  9490
Golf 9468
Discovery 9487
TLC 9488
Animal 9489

That leaves the History channel.


----------



## James Long

Spoilers!


----------



## Mikey

citico said:


> From another site, I got this:
> 
> MDH 9492
> Science 9490
> Golf 9468
> Discovery 9487
> TLC 9488
> Animal 9489
> 
> That leaves the History channel.


Ooo, Ooo, Mr. Kotter! 9491?


----------



## DBS Commando

What happened to History Channel? Is it coming Sept. 1?


----------



## gjh3260

DBS Commando said:


> What happened to History Channel? Is it coming Sept. 1?


I heard History Channel starts 9/1


----------



## James Long

gjh3260 said:


> I heard History Channel starts 9/1


That's what Charlie said last chat when he announced the channel.


----------



## dclaryjr

Anyone know what the ratio is of golf to bullriding on Golf/Versus HD?


----------



## gjh3260

dclaryjr said:


> Anyone know what the ratio is of golf to bullriding on Golf/Versus HD?


no math questions allowed in the forum :lol:


----------



## lukin4u

wonder if speed channel has a specific contract with D*
this could be a deal breaker when my contract is up


----------



## TBoneit

airpolgas said:


> Seriously, I hope it is. I really just want a channel full of music videos - not what MTV is now.


Well they seem to moving towards what MTV has become on VH1 Classic too.

Think how many channels are repurposing themselves away from their starting theme.

HBO used to be all Movies and some specials at the start. Not all these series.

What was some of that filler they used to run? Video Jukebox?


----------



## jasond9263

lukin4u said:


> wonder if speed channel has a specific contract with D*
> this could be a deal breaker when my contract is up


I know what you mean. My contract is up with E* and i'm trying to decide if I want to stick with them and upgrade my mpeg2 receiver to a Vip622. Or if I want to make the jump to D*.


----------



## Banin

Judging from MHD schedule at their site: http://www.mhd.tv/ (Click on Shows->Schedule) this channel is very much like RAVE during the day and then music videos all night.


----------



## jimborst

dclaryjr said:


> Anyone know what the ratio is of golf to bullriding on Golf/Versus HD?


The only thing I really see from the golf channel is thier coverage of tournaments, usually the Golf Channel has Thursday and Friday coverage then on Saturday and Sunday it moves to whatever network has it for the weekend. Hopefully CBS as they have only HD cameras on the courses, NBC has both .

That would free the channel for any weekend sports events that Versus would have. Sometimes the Golf Channel does carry some of the womens tour or the champions tour, then all bets are off! Of course golf is only during the day so weekend nights would be free too.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

James Long said:


> I've read what you posted ... have you?
> You have observed CNN-HD running 16x9 but _guess _that they won't be running greater that 4:3 in the future. A guess contrary to your own observation.





HDTVFanAtic said:


> Some of the footage I have seen of CNN-HD has not been that impressive - and that was tests runs they made with the picture *framed* for 16:9 - which I doubt they will actually run with - instead using the
> 4:3 safe area.


OBVIOUSLY, if you have read what I have said, you need to read slower.

I never said they would not run 16:9.

I'll take your apology now.


----------



## EdN

dclaryjr said:


> Anyone know what the ratio is of golf to bullriding on Golf/Versus HD?


For me the bigger question is will Versus be doing their NHL hockey coverage in HD?


----------



## hockeyinsd

The new channels are up and mapped down to the SD channel location as well. My guide says off-air or no info, but when I tune to the channel, they are up and running! Love it!


----------



## Larry Kenney

hockeyinsd said:


> The new channels are up and mapped down to the SD channel location as well. My guide says off-air or no info, but when I tune to the channel, they are up and running! Love it!


I found the channels up when I checked shortly after 10 pm PDT. There is one channel change from what was listed previously:

MHD - Music High Definition is on 9469, right next to RAVE at 9470. MHD has 5.1 audio.

Here are the new channels and the package they're associated with

Top 100 and higher:
9469 - MHD - Music High Definition
9487 - Discovery HD (not the same as Discovery HD Theater)
9488 - The Learning Channel

Top 200 and higher
9489 - Animal Planet HD

Top 250
9468 - Versus/Golf Channel
9490 - The Science Channel

Larry
SF


----------



## volga

For some reason I have 2 channels on 110- Food HD and Food with different content.

What gives?


----------



## Moridin

Taking a quick peek at the new channels this morning, I noticed that Animal Planet, Discovery, and Science all had very thin black bars on either side of the screen (resulting in sort of a 15x9 instead of 16x9 format), and one of the other channels (I forget which one) had a similar black bar on the left side of the screen. Don't know if that's due to encoding issues, or if the content itself was to blame.


----------



## Slordak

volga said:


> For some reason I have 2 channels on 110- Food HD and Food with different content.
> 
> What gives?


You have the HD channel down-mapping activated. I have it turned off for this very reason, i.e. because Food Network and Food Network HD don't broadcast the same content. It would be really nice if Dish Network would disable the downmapping for channels which aren't really the same...


----------



## skyviewmark1

I wish I could understand why Food Network thinks it needs to run two separate channels.. Why can't they just mirror the programming on the HD version.


----------



## James Long

skyviewmark1 said:


> I wish I could understand why Food Network thinks it needs to run two separate channels.. Why can't they just mirror the programming on the HD version.


They would rather run HD than upconvert SD. If they limited the SD channel to only stuff available in HD there would be a lot of repetition.

I do wish that they matched HD to SD when they have the same episode available in HD and did their "HD fill" with reruns and other programming.


----------



## cdub998

I have heard reports of discovery hd being chopped and stretched 4:3... anyone want to confirm???


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hard to say on day 1... but the only channel I've actually seen, from the new batch this morning, actually airing HD was the MTV HD channel. All the rest had zoom/crop going on. Maybe more HD during primetime?


----------



## ScoBuck

Has anyone gotten a read on the rezz of the new HD channels yet?


----------



## mr1213

Will the new national HD channels require the 129 satellite? I have the 61.5 satellite. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey

mr1213 said:


> Will the new national HD channels require the 129 satellite? I have the 61.5 satellite. Thanks.


All the new "national" HD channels are on both. Only "regional" channels like CSNCH-HD are unique to one or the other.


----------



## ebaltz

cdub998 said:


> I have heard reports of discovery hd being chopped and stretched 4:3... anyone want to confirm???


A lot of their newer shows were in the window box mode previously, so I assume they were shot with 16x9 HD cameras, so those shows should now be in HD. Others are probably just upconverted (which is still better than SD).


----------



## cooldude919

ebaltz said:


> A lot of their newer shows were in the window box mode previously, so I assume they were shot with 16x9 HD cameras, so those shows should now be in HD. Others are probably just upconverted (which is still better than SD).


Well i was just watching some comercials and the text was cut off at the bottom. I will have to watch a few more shows to see how they are.


----------



## James Long

Commercials may not be the best way to judge (since they are most likely upconverts - there are not a lot of commercials in HD).


----------



## dave1234

It appears many of the channels regular programs are SD upconverts. Compared to the SD channels, these look great despite the fact it's just upconverted. Naturaly actual HD content will look stunning compared to this. I hope none of the new channels believes the TNT distorted stretch approach is the way to go for SD material.


----------



## SandyG3

Discovery Channel HD looks great ! Long Live High Def Mythbusters!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I actually like MHD more than I thought I would... only complaint there is they have the multi-hour blocks of music videos during the latenight hours... and while I was up all night last night I don't think I want to do 48 hours in a row!


----------



## bavaria72

SandyG3 said:


> Discovery Channel HD looks great ! Long Live High Def Mythbusters!


Jamie's mustache in HD was scary!


----------



## dbconsultant

bavaria72 said:


> Jamie's mustache in HD was scary!


Adam's bug-eyes were scarier! :goofygrin


----------



## Slordak

HDMe said:


> I actually like MHD more than I thought I would... only complaint there is they have the multi-hour blocks of music videos during the latenight hours... and while I was up all night last night I don't think I want to do 48 hours in a row!


What about the censorship, though? I mean I suppose it's supposed to be a high definition version of regular music channels, and they're not allowed to swear or whatnot on those channels, but still... I do wish some of these channels would allow unedited audio.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Slordak said:


> What about the censorship, though? I mean I suppose it's supposed to be a high definition version of regular music channels, and they're not allowed to swear or whatnot on those channels, but still... I do wish some of these channels would allow unedited audio.


Probably depends on the song and the context. I heard some cursing that in an Eagle's song that someone earlier that evening on Jay Leno (or maybe Conan) was bleeped for saying the same thing.

There's also one Rolling Stones song that gets played on the radio and sometimes they forget a particularly nasty bit of cursing buried in the middle of it. It is one of those you hear and think "did I really hear him say that"... then you look up the lyrics and find that you did hear what you thought!

And on censorship in general... I don't find censoring of certain language as bad as censoring ideas. Some language is inappropriate in certain company, and the censoring of the language actually makes the idea of the artist more accessible to more of the audience. It's kind of like knowing not to curse up a storm in front of small children. Is it censoring? Yes, but more harmful censoring would be if you were preventing from communicating your thoughts entirely.


----------



## JDErickson

SandyG3 said:


> Discovery Channel HD looks great ! Long Live High Def Mythbusters!


I think Kari looks better in SD though :sure:


----------



## SThacker

Hi all any idea what the channle numbers are for the new HD channels. I found a few but I did not see MTV or CMT


----------



## Richard King

dbconsultant said:


> Adam's bug-eyes were scarier! :goofygrin


With that picture to the left of your post, you have no right to talk about "bug-eyes". :lol:


----------



## Jim5506

MHD-HD is a combination of MTV/CMT and something else.


----------



## Richard King

Jim5506 said:


> MHD-HD is a combination of MTV/CMT and something else.


The something else is VH-1


----------



## Larry Kenney

HDMe said:


> I actually like MHD more than I thought I would... only complaint there is they have the multi-hour blocks of music videos during the latenight hours... and while I was up all night last night I don't think I want to do 48 hours in a row!


Hopefully, you have a DVR. Record the videos and play them back during the day. That's what I did last night. I recorded two hours of them and watched them this afternoon.

I've been enjoying MHD. The "Coldplay" story today was very enjoyable.

Larry
SF


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Larry Kenney said:


> Hopefully, you have a DVR. Record the videos and play them back during the day. That's what I did last night. I recorded two hours of them and watched them this afternoon.


Once I get used to having it, and especially if I add an external hard drive to increase my space... I may just fire a timer to do that. It is nice to have on in the background when I normally would have had the TV off.


----------



## razorbackfan

Love the new HD channels, thank you DISH!


----------



## dbconsultant

Richard King said:


> With that picture to the left of your post, you have no right to talk about "bug-eyes". :lol:


You've been talking to HDMe!?!:icon_lol:


----------



## lawdawg97

exept for MHD, the new channels look poor
1440 x 10800 and/or SD rezzed-up to HD
very disappointing


----------



## andy8888

Moridin said:


> Taking a quick peek at the new channels this morning, I noticed that Animal Planet, Discovery, and Science all had very thin black bars on either side of the screen (resulting in sort of a 15x9 instead of 16x9 format), and one of the other channels (I forget which one) had a similar black bar on the left side of the screen. Don't know if that's due to encoding issues, or if the content itself was to blame.


I noticed the same thing and not sure why? Maybe the shows ar upconverted SD? Some of the new channels don't look as crisp as the other HD channels.
But I'm happy to have more HD channels, keep them coming.


----------



## dclaryjr

lawdawg97 said:


> exept for MHD, the new channels look poor
> 1440 x 10800 and/or SD rezzed-up to HD
> very disappointing


I'm not disappointed because I think that was to be expected. If the show wasn't originally produced in HD, that's the best we're gonna get. Over time we should see more real HD on these channels IMO. But unless people start buying HD camcorders in hordes, something like "Planets Funniest Animals" will not benefit from HD!


----------



## projectorguru

flip this house on TLC was cool last night, Thanx Dish for adding more HD's. keep em commin


----------



## INHUMANITY

SandyG3 said:


> Discovery Channel HD looks great ! Long Live High Def Mythbusters!


I started enjoying Mythbusters in HD too, but the older episodes are obviously upconverted.

I am not complaining by any means, but the upconversion is obvious.

You can tell that the 4:3 frame is blown up, compression artifacts are a lot more "clear", etc.

Hey, at least it's not stretch-o-vision.

Also on TLC, the SD stuff that is upconverted is obvious too.

Some of the non-HD-filmed programming on both DCHD and TLCHD are blown up and it does not fill my screen completly.

All in all I am very happy with the new content.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

INHUMANITY said:


> I started enjoying Mythbusters in HD too, but the older episodes are obviously upconverted.
> 
> I am not complaining by any means, but the upconversion is obvious.
> 
> You can tell that the 4:3 frame is blown up, compression artifacts are a lot more "clear", etc.
> 
> Hey, at least it's not stretch-o-vision.
> 
> Also on TLC, the SD stuff that is upconverted is obvious too.
> 
> Some of the non-HD-filmed programming on both DCHD and TLCHD are blown up and it does not fill my screen completly.
> 
> All in all I am very happy with the new content.


Yeah, watching American Chopper on TLC is definately upconverted. But AC on DSCHD-TH, is actual HD, so go figure.

But it's still better than the SD stuff.


----------



## lawdawg97

andy8888 said:


> I noticed the same thing and not sure why? Maybe the shows ar upconverted SD? Some of the new channels don't look as crisp as the other HD channels.
> But I'm happy to have more HD channels, keep them coming.


1440 x 1080 HDLite
complete crap


----------



## lawdawg97

Moridin said:


> Taking a quick peek at the new channels this morning, I noticed that Animal Planet, Discovery, and Science all had very thin black bars on either side of the screen (resulting in sort of a 15x9 instead of 16x9 format), and one of the other channels (I forget which one) had a similar black bar on the left side of the screen. Don't know if that's due to encoding issues, or if the content itself was to blame.


horrible
i want my money back


----------



## dave1234

Thanks Dish for adding these for no extra charge. Not sure how someone gets money back they didn't pay?


----------



## whatchel1

Is 1440 X 1080 HD Lite if the original was shot in 1440 X 1080?


----------



## TBoneit

My understanding is that 1440 by 1080 is a common HD tape format used by stations.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

TBoneit said:


> My understanding is that 1440 by 1080 is a common HD tape format used by stations.


You have a bad understanding. Very few have purchased the Sony HDCAM system for field news operation which does use 1440x1080 on its tape deck, but that is a reason why many stations did not go with the Sony HDCAM system (and as stated, very few HD field systems have been purchased).

The D5 machines at the station use full resolution - as does all the other equipment.


----------



## harsh

TBoneit said:


> My understanding is that 1440 by 1080 is a common HD tape format used by stations.


Does anyone doing ENG use tape anymore?


----------

